# Medicare cpt 11900 clearing house rejections



## JesseL (Jan 22, 2014)

Every claim I send out to medicare with CPT 11900 get's this rejection

"ACK/REJECT RELATIONAL - detailed description of service"

How do I fix this!!!!


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Jan 23, 2014)

If it is being rejected from the Clearinghouse, you should give them a call and find out exactly what the error means.


----------



## JesseL (Jan 23, 2014)

aprilsue said:


> If it is being rejected from the Clearinghouse, you should give them a call and find out exactly what the error means.



clearing house accepts the claim, it's medicare that's sending it back with that denial reason and not processing it.


----------

